# World War II costume



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I have Christmas party for work in mid December. It's a "Decades" party from the 1940's-present (representing how long our company has been around).

There's going to be a butt load of 70's costumes and a lot of girls dressed in the 50's, I'm sure... that's just the way I picture it. So, I want to be different and dress as a United States World War II soldier and my wife is going to be a nurse.

I need some help finding a costume for, either, rent or purchase. Anyone have some insight?

I haven't settled on what branch of service or anything, but I'd probably be most comfortable with a _Saving Private Ryan_ style - I think that's Army infantry uniform -- helmet, boots, etc - not dress. A pilots uni is okay as well.

Thanks!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

You may have to mix and match, but this site should get you about as close as possible without seeing a recruiter!
  

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/browse.aspx?c=2&s=304

There are a lot of pages but it is worth the time!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Deadted,

Not sure if we can be any help but Hubby has just started buying World War II pieces to get ready to be active in a re-enactment group. I will talk to him & see what he has to say....I'll get it posted on here tomorrow night!

The Muffster


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Glad to help!

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=235053

Here are WWII boots.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

DeadTed this is Carolinastorm Muffys husband.Hate to tell you but to get a WW2 uniform your going to have to drop more money than you want to.How ever I will give you some links where you can get every thing you need http://www.wwiiimpressions.com/ http://www.whatpriceglory.com/http:...com./index.htmlhttp://www.atthefront.com/Plus there is always E Bay under collectables ww2 1939 to 1946 or somethong like that.Well any way good luck finding what you need.Frist if you have a local costume shopwhere they rent costumes you might find some thing


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Costume rental!!! Shuddnt be more than $50. Every Spring I rent a full Army Air Corp uniform for our Confederate(Commerative) Air Force Night In The 40's Dance from the costume shop here in Phoenix. Everything, including pins.. $50.. They also have Navy, Marine and Air Force uniforms. A few years ago a couple guys won First Place in the costume contest, coming in muddy fatigues, back packs, helmets, rifles, carrying a home-made(but very, very real looking) 50 cal. machine gun and tripod.. The female first place winner came as Betty Grable in her famous blue swim suit.. Yep, costume rental is the best, fastest place for WW2 clothing. Or find a retirement community yard sale..


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

That's what I'm looking for right now. After following some of the links posted - it's too much to buy. I'm just trying to find one I can agree on.


----------

